# How to inspect the Rack and pinion assembly



## M689 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've a '06 Mitsubishi lancer and recently i started to hear a metallic knocking sound coming out of the steering wheel when i pass over a small rock or any other sharp variation in height a friend of mine told me that this could be the rack and pinion assembly but the car has only 10000 miles in the odometer and i doubt it will go bad so early, how can i inspect the rack and pinion assembly and make sure if it whats causing the problem ?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd check to see if there are any recalls or TSB's on it first, doesn't sound like a rack and pinion problem to me, sounds more like suspension. Maybe a bolt came loose, or in the case of my mom's car, a spring ended up snapping in half. It was covered under warranty and was part of a recall, so it cost her nada. I'd jack up the front end and inspect all suspension components first.


----------



## ToManyHobbies (Jul 8, 2007)

Isn't it still under warranty - if so let the dealer fix it. 
There are quite a few components in the steering and suspension systems that could cause the sympton that you are describing.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

rak & pinion .. if memory serves me right .. will announce itself every time you turn a corner .. click, click, click, click, click, click, click, 
and not so often when on the straight


----------



## ToManyHobbies (Jul 8, 2007)

Well thats pretty close fishin, but it also depends on the design of the pinion gear, some are straight cut pinions which would do as you say, but some are helical cut pinions that would have a less pronounced click click may or may not be present. You also need to remember that the rack has an inner tie rod at each end, an outer tie rod, and a lower ball joint (McPherson strut design). There is also the possibility that the problem rests in the suspension and not in the steering and is only being transmitted through the steering column. In closeing I am saying that there is not enough info in the initial description to accuratly diagnose the problem.
later
Brad


----------



## M689 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes its still under warranty and i went to the dealer but their mechanic told me he jacked up the whole car and inspected the suspension and couldn't find any thing wrong he took me for a test drive but he was driving very gently and the sound was weak and he advised to drive it until it become more noticeable so he could determine the problem :xolconfusso 
toomanyhobbies : 
just tell me what u need to know or any tests to make and like i said its a sharp metallic knock coming straight out of the steering wheel when am passing over rocks or or other small sharp objects not when passing over ordinary asphalt bumps .


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

M689 said:


> I've a '06 Mitsubishi lancer and recently i started to hear a metallic knocking sound coming out of the steering wheel when i pass over a small rock or any other sharp variation in height a friend of mine told me that this could be the rack and pinion assembly but the car has only 10000 miles in the odometer and i doubt it will go bad so early, how can i inspect the rack and pinion assembly and make sure if it whats causing the problem ?


 Very easy: cut the wheel all the way in one direction then all the way to the other direction if you feel a binding then it's a bad rack.
10,000 miles i doubt it's bad.
Sounds like a wheel bearing or strut bearing to me, also could be a lose hub cap or lug nut?
Hope i helped ya


----------

